
Top 20 API Movietitles by #APImovietitles - njyx
http://www.3scale.net/2014/08/twitter-gets-creative-apimovietitles/
======
njyx
This clearly had to be the best:
[https://twitter.com/pmonks/status/500421703441199106](https://twitter.com/pmonks/status/500421703441199106)

